# What are LB's?



## Yeeha (Jan 14, 2019)

I searched but still wondering what LB's are?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Pounds?

Just kidding, where did you see "LB" ?


----------



## Yeeha (Jan 14, 2019)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum%2Ecom%2Findex%2Ephp%3F%2Ftopic%2F115088-A-couple-more-LBS-%3A%29&share_tid=115088&share_fid=110205&share_type=t

A couple more LBS 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeeha (Jan 14, 2019)

I saw that as a topic in the General Discussion forum. It was LBS.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

LBS stands for Little Big Shot, built by Joey Jfive Lujan on this forum. I gave a short review on this slingshot in the review section. To make a long story short, in my opinion this is a top pocket carry slingshot. If you’re new to slingshots you might want to message Joey Jfive and ask him questions about it, he’s easy to work with and replies pretty quick.


----------



## Yeeha (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What Nicholson said


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the LBS is a Joey J5 creation and one of the easiest shooters i have found,i have one with me all the time


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words yall ! ... LBS stands for little bada#$ slingshot... jk 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Thanks for the kind words yall ! ... LBS stands for little bada#$ slingshot... jk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i like that description more better. ha, i kill me.


----------

